# in classical music are you an adventureus buyer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i like to dig and find obscure composer a good experience was Ge-gan ru, that i discover this way, i just took chance , the art work look cool, the name of the movements inspired me because they were darkside.

My question is are you adventureous and a risk taker, lisening to obscur composer you never heard of or you carefully Watch what you buy, meaning no suprises.

Do you like to discover music or you rather not take these risk and buy notorious essentials that everybody know?

That is all have a good day :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Very adventurous. If I don't know the guy, then it will get onto my iTunes wishlist.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I consider myself highly adventurous. I explore loads of stuff on YT, Naxos, occasionally Spotify (does my free membership still work?) and elsewhere. I am constantly reading about composers and pieces that have caught my interest and, even when I am familiar with a composer, a piece in a less familiar genre, say opera or Lieder, is an adventure. While I have been paying more attention to reviews regarding opera and vocal works, I typically throw opinions out the window and go with my ear and my gut. I know that the Marschallin will say I should have gotten a different recording, but I know I'll love my choice. With composers I know, I pretty much trust them and collect works from their oeuvres in all genres, be it orchestral, chamber, solo, stage, song, whatever—I want a hefty helping of it all, even without knowing what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm an adventurous listener on YouTube. As far as buying cds I prefer to know what I'm getting into. I want to buy cds I'm going to want to hear more than once. So when I hear something on YT I really like then I'll add it to my wishlist.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Moderately adventurous.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Very adventurous. I have recordings of most of the major standard repertoire.

For example, I am working through the Howard complete Liszt piano set.

On the adventurous side I am going through a George Walker phase: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Walker_(composer)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

In the old days, every purchase was an adventure, because I had no idea what I was going to get. 

Today, it's much rarer.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

With composers who are totally new to me I like to read up a bit about them first but I rarely do any preliminary listening unless they are c. post-WWII and are reputed to be, for want of a better expression, 'cutting edge'.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I avoid reading up on anything new that I find because I love the element of surprise during purchasing.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

With You Tube it is much easier for me to check out new music in order in order to determine if it appeals to my muse.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No - I feel guilty enough spending money on cds without taking the risk that I'll hate them and so will feel I've wasted my money. I try to know the cd already, having listened on YouTube; or I go with composers I like. Or styles that I like - e.g. we bought a cd of Chinese songs that turned out to be fabulous.

Occasionally I still do waste my money - a couple of years ago, we bought a cd of Purcell's drinking songs, as we really love Purcell, but the horrible knowingly lecherous voices of the male singers just really annoyed me!!!! 

On YouTube, I will try things out, but if I don't like them, I jump ship. Curiously, trying to find a music post that will fit in with one of the game-threads (abstract nouns / stepping stones / musical word associations) has helped me to discover some things I'd not have bothered with.

For example, just yesterday I found a piece by John Cage (Dream, 1948) that I really like!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm adventurous in as much as most of what I buy these days is music, or composers, I'm unfamiliar with. But I always at least check samples before buying.


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

I am adventurous with my ear, but not my cash! 

With the advent of youtube, spotify combined with this site and tiny chat, I have little need to spend money on a whim WRT music.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I used to be very impulsive. Some times I bought a CD just after listening one single piece of it, but mostly unknown pieces of known compositors, or unknown versions of them. Nowadays I go to spotify and only if the piece is outstanding I buy it. Otherwise, I put it in the list of saved music and I can listen to it as much as I like.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

csacks said:


> I used to be very impulsive. Some times I bought a CD just after listening one single piece of it, but mostly unknown pieces of known compositors, or unknown versions of them. Nowadays I go to spotify and only if the piece is outstanding I buy it. Otherwise, I put it in the list of saved music and I can listen to it as much as I like.


Spotify is a wonderful place to preview albums and then I sometimes get stuff from iTunes via that method.

Also some albums are hard to preview but often Youtube has quite a good resource too. It is something which is key to find good samples for conductors I haven't heard of or aren't familiar with.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I pay more attention when I have a physical product in my hands, for some reason. But, I use my terrific library system first. Only after I get an idea of whether I might like it will I take a "chance" on purchasing.

But, to get with the "spirit" of the OP's question: I've almost had enough of revisiting my old war-horses, so I will only take the time to examine a new version of an old favorite if I have some good reason to do so - a wildly ecstatic review, maybe, or a performer I particularly admire.

As to being adventurous, I'm about evenly divided between adding to the repertoire of already known composers and trying someone entirely new.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Very adventurous! Exploring the unknown is about the most important endeavour for mankind! 

/ptr


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Spotify allows me to be adventurous and I find it great to be able to see works recommended here then be able to listen.
I tend to buy after this preview process but limit myself by keeping myself to a monthly limit of new music. Well that's the plan!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

science- In the old days, every purchase was an adventure, because I had no idea what I was going to get.

Today, it's much rarer.

My experience now is pretty much the same as member science'. I used to purchase a lot of music by composers that I knew little or nothing about. I'm more focused now on picking up works that I have yet to get by composers I love... or alternatively, seeking out alternative recordings of favorite works of music.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Once, I found a disc in a charity shop, of a large-scale Violin Concerto by Boris Tishchenko. I'd never heard of him until I saw this disc, and I decided to take a chance. Thankfully, it's an incredible piece!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to be, but now that I can try almost everything for free on Spotify I'm not anymore. One of the many little ways that technology makes modern life less exciting, I guess.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Youtube first then purchase on Amazon mp3 app (may even be free). Of coarse, it can get a little adventurous in terms of performance, interpretations, etc. But I like listening first. If I take a risky leap I either find a cheap, but still decent quality, digital recording, or I use half-price books.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Very adventurous within all the music genres I listen to.

I do admit, for me, it is easy to be adventurous since I live close to Amoeba music. They have a very large classical section loaded with used CD's. And if you return them within a week, they give 70% credit toward more purchases.

So, if I buy a used CD at $7, and return it, I get $5 credit. A pretty minor gamble considering I might discover something incredible.

I also search Youtube quite a bit, so I am a bit more educated when I go to Amoeba. However, I still like to take a chance, I've discovered so much great music buying something on a whim.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am cautiously impetuous in buying CDs. For example, I was browsing thorugh the Rough Guide to Opera when I came upon the opera Lodoiska and after reading how it was inspiration to Beethoven's Fidelio (one of my favorite operas) I was very interested. Then I saw in the recommended recordings that one featured Mariella Devia (whom I am really crazy about right now), I was hooked and by the next day had purchased a used copy (out of print for many years) for $20, perhaps the highest I ever have paid for a 2-CD set.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I side with the adventurous. And I count myself one of the radicals of that wing.

I did appreciate Science's comment about "in the old days, every purchase was an adventure, because I had no idea what I was going to get." I recall purchasing a box set of Tchaikovsky symphonies in that adventurous spirit of yesteryear. I had known only the Fifth, and it was with eager anticipation that I heard the rest of this guy's symphonies. That was way back when.

But I never lost that adventurous spirit quest urge. It has led me to music all over the globe and genres wildly outside of classical symphonic music, my first early love. I still purchase blindly, hoping for the best. Oddly, I'm seldom disappointed because I can appreciate quite a range of music -- from the Black Saint/Soul Note free jazz, to mid '80's punk rock, to Gesualdo's madrigals, through Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, Wagner, Verdi, Puccini, Schoenberg, Stravinsky, Penderecki ... to hundreds of lesser known names, some with only a single available recording to their names. String quartets, recorder consorts, solo guitar, cello, violin, trombone, concerti, symphonies, a cappella motets, jazz trios, computer generated music, found sounds music, collage music, film music, ambient ...

The search for new sounds is so much part of the joy of music for me.

But there is that other side of adventurism. The side which keeps one on familiar ground, as in my personal search for the ultimate _Brandenburg Concerto _recording, or Beethoven's Ninth, or Schubert's _Winterreise_.... There are works I know note for note by heart, and yet I will still adventure into a new performance/interpretation, always seeking ... what? A better understanding, perhaps? A higher high? A more satisfactory appreciation?

Or maybe just a retained connection to the ethereal beauty that is music -- an art that passes with time, a form one cannot grasp in hand and possess other than in memory.

It all can get so philosophical. It all can be so down to earth. It all is about enjoying music, in what is perhaps a very broad and inclusive definition of the term.

Yes. Adventurous. Me. Certainly. And proud of it. And happy, too.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My most adventurous classical purchase was this set which I justified because of Fricsay and Beethoven. 
It has enough weird classical to last me a lifetime I think. But frankly, I could have lived without it as I
already have the Fricsay Beethoven pieces, though it added some different performances of them. This 
was a calculated purchase that as I recall, I may have mulled over for a week or maybe two weeks.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

I think YouTube has been a great help to those people like myself who explore new music but don't want to take chances buying a CD merely on the strength of a review in a magazine, or on Amazon et cetera. Over the past few years I have been using YouTube as the main vehicle for exploration, taking advantage of the 'suggestions' bar on the left to sample unfamiliar works. I think my main discovery was the Finnish composer Melatin, and his cycle of symphonies which I would heartily recommend. And many more discoveries as well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Sure I am an adventurous buyer. 

Over the last year I blindly bought the: Persichetti 12 Piano Sonatas, Schoenberg Piano Concerto and the Schuman Symphonies missing from my collection to make it complete.

Every one of those purchases was bought without auditioning the music first and every one of those purchases turned out to be most satisfying and revealed priceless musical treasures.

All of these works are now among my favorite music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Inspired by this thread, I have decided to do an adventurous purchase today. I'm a couple blocks from my favorite classical music store. I'll go in buy the first thing that I have no idea what it might sound like. Let's see what it is.... 

I'll check back in later. 

Whoooooo! The rush! Livin' on the edge, baby!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

science said:


> Inspired by this thread, I have decided to do an adventurous purchase today. I'm a couple blocks from my favorite classical music store. I'll go in buy the first thing that I have no idea what it might sound like. Let's see what it is....
> 
> I'll check back in later.
> 
> Whoooooo! The rush! Livin' on the edge, baby!


I am so jealous of you man! I can't find much classical except at Barnes and Noble and Greywhale and it was snowing today.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I overshot. I have some idea what almost anything will sound like. 

Instead, I'll pick something that I have no idea whether I would like or not....


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ptr said:


> Very adventurous! Exploring the unknown is about the most important endeavour for mankind!
> /ptr


Have you thought of signing up for the Mars mission?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, here are the results:

http://www.amazon.com/Benatzky-weissen-Schroder-Hochzeitsnacht-Paradies/dp/B000028DCE/

http://www.amazon.com/Bliss-Riddles-Angels-other-songs/dp/B00004I9ST

Neither one of those would I have bought without this thread prompting me. I have no idea how much I'll enjoy Benatzky and Schröder, and I anticipate not enjoying the Bliss very much. So two different sorts of adventures. Let's see.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

science said:


> Well, here are the results:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Benatzky-weissen-Schroder-Hochzeitsnacht-Paradies/dp/B000028DCE/
> 
> ...


Tell us how it goes!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Have you thought of signing up for the Mars mission?


Without a doubt! Unfortunately NASA/ESA don't think I'm fit enough, so they only want to send my brain and my body is slightly ambivalent towards giving it up! 

/ptr


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ptr said:


> Without a doubt! Unfortunately NASA/ESA don't think I'm fit enough, so they only want to send my brain and my body is slightly ambivalent towards giving it up!
> 
> /ptr


I don't know how your brain would feel about it, but if my brain were offered the chance to get out of my body, it would probably be like, "Yes, please, get me out of this mess."


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh no - Body & Brain belong together. No divorce until needs must!


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

'science's' good fortune at having a classical music store on his doorstep raises another issue. These sorts of places have become virtually extinct: Liverpool, our nearest big city, had two such stores when I arrived here in 1976, both long gone, with only HMV remaining, offering mostly standard CM fare with the odd exception. YouTube is thus the main avenue for exploring new repertoire, if anything goes further than the old fashioned classical music store with the enthusiastic proprietor advising, or even better letting you listen to new LPs-sigh, no more.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

My stinginess, coupled with the existence of Spotify and youtube, makes me enormously unadventurous. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

manyene said:


> 'science's' good fortune at having a classical music store on his doorstep raises another issue. These sorts of places have become virtually extinct: Liverpool, our nearest big city, had two such stores when I arrived here in 1976, both long gone, with only HMV remaining, offering mostly standard CM fare with the odd exception. YouTube is thus the main avenue for exploring new repertoire, if anything goes further than the old fashioned classical music store with the enthusiastic proprietor advising, or even better letting you listen to new LPs-sigh, no more.


Nah, they just moved to more civilised places,  We have two, one in the city - Prelude Records in Norwich - and one down the coast at Southwold - Wells. Prelude not only pushes CD's it also acts as the ticket selling hub for most of the Classical Music in the area - another boon. Although Amazon may be cheap, it has a lot to answer for.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

albertfallickwang said:


> Tell us how it goes!


I haven't listened to the Benatzky/Schröder one yet, but there are no significant liner notes so I googled the works to get ready to listen to them. I'm really happy to have come across "The White Horse" already. Very educational!

If I'm going to go this route, I should probably have gotten into the American Broadway scene first, but this little discovery is enough fun for me to justify the mis-prioritization.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

science said:


> Well, here are the results:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Benatzky-weissen-Schroder-Hochzeitsnacht-Paradies/dp/B000028DCE/
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
And you landed two discs I've never encountered (though I have encountered the Bliss songs).
In fact, at Amazon there aren't reviews yet. If you have an account there, perhaps you'll be the first to write a review.

This one looks delicious and I have no idea about it at all, and I would purchase it just out of curiosity to hear what it has to say.









Sir Arthur Bliss is, of course, rather well known among those of us who follow the British scene in 20th century classical music.









I have this box set, which features "The Knot of Riddles" with Wyn Morris/John Shirley-Quirk/London Chamber Orchestra.










If you find you enjoy the sound of Arthur Bliss, perhaps you'll venture to the box set which provides a generous sampling of his work, including all of the major stuff like the _Colour Symphony_, the _Adam Zero Suite_,_ Checkmate_, the startling "must hear" _Discourse for Orchestra_, the Cello Concerto, and a lot of other fine stuff.

Enjoy those new discs. I have a feeling that I would.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> In fact, at Amazon there aren't reviews yet. If you have an account there, perhaps you'll be the first to write a review.


I sometimes write reviews, usually only to point to better deals via box sets or something. I don't have enough knowledge to write a good review.



SONNET CLV said:


> Congratulations!
> And you landed two discs I've never encountered (though I have encountered the Bliss songs).
> In fact, at Amazon there aren't reviews yet. If you have an account there, perhaps you'll be the first to write a review.
> 
> ...


I have heard the Naxos recording of Adam Zero and the Color Symphony three or four times, but that's the limit of my exposure to Bliss. I probably would've done more Bax, Ireland, or especially more Delius for myself if I weren't being so adventurous today!


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Taggart, 

There are some CM specialist store survivals, certainly, but they tend to go one by one (usually offering online services only). Amazon to blame, yes - and I note that the bulk of Naxos records are cheaper on the Naxos site.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

the question of 'how' adventurous one might be I suppose is relative to circumstance etc-all I do know is that during the last 2-3 years I have discovered the wonders of composers and individual works eg Martinu, Myaskovsky ,Medtner, Kalinnikov,Glazunov the Brahms Sextets, Dvorak 3rd-7th symphonies etc. For many this would not really represent an adventure but for me personally it has been a real blast and more importantly long may it continue. There was a time many years ago when I had not encountered the Clash, Keith Jarrett, and Sibelius 5 but I consider it to be both fortunate and a damned good job that I did...........

During the spring of 1977 I heard Marquee Moon, the first Television album and it was like being hit by a train-fortunately be it adventurous or not the first movement of Mozart's 27th symphony or the slow movement of Dvorak's 3rd have recently had exactly the same impact-


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Indeed today has been an adventure listening to albums that I haven't touched in months. Always wonderful to have a second listen.  And revisit old favorites.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another example of my adventurousness.

When the first Bernstein/NY Philharmonic recording of Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony came out after touring Russia with it, the record jacket stated "An American triumph!". I never even heard of Shostakovich and had no idea of how to even pronounce his name-I accented the "ta". I figured also if it was Bernstein/NYP, how bad could it be?

Turns out I fell in love with the music and that terrific performance which by the way Shostakovich found to be controversial, but gradually came around to Bernstein's interpretation.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Another example of my adventurousness.
> 
> When the first Bernstein/NY Philharmonic recording of Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony came out after touring Russia with it, the record jacket stated "An American triumph!". I never even heard of Shostakovich and had no idea of how to even pronounce his name-I accented the "ta". I figured also if it was Bernstein/NYP, how bad could it be?
> 
> Turns out I fell in love with the music and that terrific performance which by the way Shostakovich found to be controversial, but gradually came around to Bernstein's interpretation.


Can't say that I have ever listened to Shostakovich. Maybe I should give that 5th a listen someday.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Can't say that I have ever listened to Shostakovich. Maybe I should give that 5th a listen someday.


Or you can just listen to Mahler.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Can't say that I have ever listened to Shostakovich. Maybe I should give that 5th a listen someday.


Whelp, I think ya got something there, hpowders. I just sampled a little bit of this Bernstein Shostakovich 5th and it is interesting enough that I will definitely give the whole thing a listen. I noticed some beautiful violin solos that largely sold me on it, and then the harp part--ahhhh, wonderful!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Another example of my adventurousness.
> 
> When the first Bernstein/NY Philharmonic recording of Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony came out after touring Russia with it, the record jacket stated "An American triumph!". I never even heard of Shostakovich and had no idea of how to even pronounce his name-I accented the "ta". I figured also if it was Bernstein/NYP, how bad could it be?
> 
> Turns out I fell in love with the music and that terrific performance which by the way Shostakovich found to be controversial, but gradually came around to Bernstein's interpretation.


After listening to Shostakovich's Fifth on You Tube I plan to look for a copy next time I visit Dearborn Music. Or maybe I should listen to all 15 and then I might just pick up a complete Shostakovich symphonies set instead. My only experience with the name Shostakovich before now was in this recording that I picked up a few years back:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I know that iTunes makes me more adventurous in buying stuff because of the quick preview than going to a CD store.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

I will not buy music I don't know, unless it is real cheap or there is already some music I like or want on the CD. Recently I bought a Muzio Clementi symphonies CD even if I did not know all the works on the CD. I knew some of them so I was fine with it. I am very curious on Youtube however. When hearing a work, I often click on completely unknown pieces to me. I discovered some interesting late classical/early romantic composers. Second rate stuff mostly but nonetheless competent.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Not everything has to sound like Beethoven to be good.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

arpeggio said:


> Not everything has to sound like Beethoven to be good.


Indeed! Sadly, for someone, if they don't know the composers, it means it is a ****** work. They have no idea how many great works they miss that way.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

arpeggio said:


> Not everything has to sound like Beethoven to be good.


Ah, but it helps!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

No it does not. Of course Beethoven may be the greatest composer of all time. I find it puzzling that some people can only listen to music that is made of marble. Muzio Clementi may not be as good as Beethoven but he is still pretty damn good.

I have performed the music of Ferdinand Ries, Anton Reicha and Franz Danzi. So what if they are not as good as Ludwig. It is still outstanding music. This is where my esthetics clash with so with many of the members.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

arpeggio said:


> I have performed the music of Ferdinand Ries, Anton Reicha and Franz Danzi. So what if they are not as good as Ludwig. It is still outstanding music.


Did anybody say otherwise?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

2013- I never heard of Morton Feldman before.
2015- I own two Morton Feldman recordings via iTunes now.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Taggart,

Ah, yes, but I think you will find we are better served with live CM, with major orchestras in both Liverpool and Manchester.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually on another thought, going to live performances allow me to preview new composers that you haven't heard of and then you can relish getting recordings for that composer .


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Before the days of Spotify and YouTube I was more adventurous as far as blind buying. I live in a college town with a top ten music school and thus used CDs can be acquired by the handfuls. We have one of the best used book and records stores I have ever been into in all my travels. That said though I hardly ever blind buy anymore. Most of my purchasing comes via Amazon and I only purchase titles I really want "physical" copies of. Occasionally I will blind buy titles by unsung composers that I may know a little of their work and want to hear more. Like the Salomon Jadassohn symphony set now out on CPO. I am familiar with the first two symphonies because they have been released on another label and are on Spotify, but I have never heard the other two symphonies. Knowing my experience with him I bought the set. That's about as adventurous as I get with my buying. 

Now as far as being an adventurous listener I'll try just about anything until someone starts playing Rap, Gangsta, most Hip Hop etc. I don't like music that promotes violence at all or degrades women like Rap and Gangsta. I suppose I'm too old for Hip Hop but I do like some Dubstep. That said it would never make it's way into my collection but I can enjoy it for brief moments. The majority of my musical purchases anymore are Classical and occasionally Jazz. If I want to listen to other genre's Spotify is there to do so without requiring an investment. 

So, in conclusion I am an adventurous listener but not an adventurous buyer.

Kevin


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have many friends who went to North Texas. My first bassoon teacher graduated from there.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> No it does not. Of course *Beethoven may be the greatest composer of all time.* I find it puzzling that some people can only listen to music that is made of marble. Muzio Clementi may not be as good as Beethoven but he is still pretty damn good.
> 
> I have performed the music of Ferdinand Ries, Anton Reicha and Franz Danzi. So what if they are not as good as Ludwig. It is still outstanding music. This is where my esthetics clash with so with many of the members.


And arguably, he may not be.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> Not everything has to sound like Beethoven to be good.


You are correct. It can sound like J.S. Bach.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You are correct. It can sound like J.S. Bach.


We can't leave out Mozart in the cold, can we?


----------

